# Nautilus Rosette--Spiral Square--Greek Key Door Casing



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

One of my more interesting projects this winter will be to reproduce this historic Greek Revival door casing.

56 pieces of trim per door opening, including the 4 acanthus leaf carving at the center of the rosettes.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very nice, I've never seen one those. I never saw one of these either till I carved It.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Is the molding with the 4 steps, then the ogee then the 2 more steps a single piece or is it built up?

The acanthus leaf looks all carved from a block? The only thing that bothers me is the change in grain direction half way across the top. But I suppose that's just me being picky 

Looks like a blast!. I'm currently doing an 1888 house here in St. Louis but nothing to that level. Your talent continues to amaze me (starting with the jack miters) and gives me something to strive for.


----------

